# Von Haus Falkener



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard of them? I live in Lake Elsinore, Ca and take Ortega to get to school 4 days a week. I've seen a yellow truck with their phone number a few times. If you've read any of my other posts, you'd know I'm not ready to be looking for another pup anytime soon (eek!), but this morning I saw their truck again and this time I got a glimpse of a beautiful large GSD in the front seat. I can't find a website for them, but I enjoy looking at breeders' websites and seeing their dogs and I'm just interested in getting a better view of this guy/gal. He/she looked over at me and had such a sweet expression.


Sorry if this is in the wrong place and needs to be moved, since I'm not actually CHOOSING a breeder for a pup I want in the near future or anything. It just seemed like the best place since this area is for getting info on specific breeders?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if this is the breeder you're talking about: http://www.vonfalconer.com/

Not sure why their truck would be in Lake Elsinore tho, maybe they have a training facility out that way?

...or maybe its not the same kennel that you're thinking of


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

$9000 for a female less than a year old??? $12000 for 12-16 month old pups???????????????????????????








wow - that is all I can saw - WOW









Lee


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

boy all I gotta do is crate train and leash break for 1800?? again, def. wow.

svv1 for 12k?? yeah right.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Didn't there used to be a showline breeder by that kennel name? Weren't they associated with kakohland (sp. not right)?

Looks like different people. Falkener dogs are owned by Shaun & Tammy Falconer, found VP5 Cairo von Haus Falkener on a gsdca-wda show list.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

it was Falcon not Falkener

Lee


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Seriously.. this von falconer kennel is a high-priced puppy mill.. they breed shepherds, Dutch shepherds and also have malinois.. WTH..







and did you guys watch any of those videos on that website??? good grief...


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't look at the prices, but I see nothing wrong with a kennel focused on working dogs breeding GSD, malis and dutches. I do not see anything wrong with the videos either.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Well the good news is I'm positive thats not the breeder I'm talking about?

I'm 100% positive on the spelling, and I wrote down phone numbers that don't match the ones on that site.



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WLooks like different people. Falkener dogs are owned by Shaun & Tammy Falconer, found VP5 Cairo von Haus Falkener on a gsdca-wda show list.


Thats all I could find on them too, based on what looked like registration in a competition of some sort, but the links were kinda weird on my computer.


Just thought it would be interesting to see if anyone had heard of them, as the dog in the car was one of the best looking GSDs (per my preferences) I have ever seen. And thats coming from a very proud, my-dog-is-better-than-yours-no-matter-how-great-your-dog-is mama.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with you LincanAntai, this kennel looks similar to the Eurosport setup and I have "NO' problem with their contribution to the German Shepherd world. They seem to be into working dogs, whoever came up with this notion that a person can't be a responsible breeder of more than one type of working dog loses me in a discussion forum.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Well at least the breeder the OP was asking about is NOT the one the link is to.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What's more shocking than the prices are that people are buying them!! 

Is it just my computer or is every video the same thing? Each time I click one it just loads the same thing with a different file name.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

They train with Lake Matthews SchH club, which is all mostly show dogs. They are NOT a puppy mill.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1I agree with you LincanAntai, this kennel looks similar to the Eurosport setup and I have "NO' problem with their contribution to the German Shepherd world. They seem to be into working dogs, whoever came up with this notion that a person can't be a responsible breeder of more than one type of working dog loses me in a discussion forum.


Exactly. My Boxer's breeder is really into Boxers, but her husband is into dutchies and mals. They have a very nice dutch shepherd that they have bred twice... does NOT make them a puppy mill.

Anyway, I don't know anything about the kennel's operation, but I do see the truck fairly often and I know they are active in sport.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

For Europe nobody would bat an eye at those prices. 
The president of the club we train at just sold a GSD for 30,000 EUROS! 
You can do the math on the conversion to US dollar.
If the lines are right and the training too, you can sell a GSD for big bucks to people in the Middle East and Asia.


----------



## payson (Mar 23, 2010)

mmarie said:


> Has anyone heard of them? I live in Lake Elsinore, Ca and take Ortega to get to school 4 days a week. I've seen a yellow truck with their phone number a few times. If you've read any of my other posts, you'd know I'm not ready to be looking for another pup anytime soon (eek!), but this morning I saw their truck again and this time I got a glimpse of a beautiful large GSD in the front seat. I can't find a website for them, but I enjoy looking at breeders' websites and seeing their dogs and I'm just interested in getting a better view of this guy/gal. He/she looked over at me and had such a sweet expression.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is in the wrong place and needs to be moved, since I'm not actually CHOOSING a breeder for a pup I want in the near future or anything. It just seemed like the best place since this area is for getting info on specific breeders?


Hi my name is Tammy Falconer my kennel is Von Haus Falkener located in Wildomar. I am so glad you liked our boy his name in Garth Von Mittelwest. We have a new website as of yesterday www.socalwestk-9 it will have more pics. and info soon.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

payson said:


> Hi my name is Tammy Falconer my kennel is Von Haus Falkener located in Wildomar. I am so glad you liked our boy his name in Garth Von Mittelwest. We have a new website as of yesterday www.socalwestk-9 it will have more pics. and info soon.



The link is not working.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this is the correct link, Tammy forgot the .com
Home- West coast german shepherd breeders


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Tammy!
We have been "class mates" at several of the shows!!
Garth is very handsome! Best wishes!!
Sincerely,
Robin


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

That dog garth is gorgeous!!o.o


----------



## payson (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Robin, Thanks for your reply, we love him very much he is a character. Maybe some day we can meet in person. Take care Tammy


----------



## payson (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------

